# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Arkeologët në Irakun jugor kan gjetur 40 lokalitete te lashta

## fegi

Lokalitet që ende nuk janë plotësisht ekzaminuar, janë në fushat e Al-tenda-Diwaja El, El-Rifai El-Nasr dhe Al-sabahut në krahinën e DhI Qar
Ekipi arkeologjike i Irakut ka zbuluar me se 40 vende në jug të lashtë,qe nga periudha e sumerëve, Akadieanve dhe Babilonasve , që daton nga periudha e 6000 gjeri 1000. pes, tha zyrtari përgjegjës u antikave të Irakut. "Ekipet që punojnë nga viti 2010.ka shpallur 40 vende arkeologjike nga periudha sumeriane, akadeanve dhe babilonaseve.Me këtë zbulim të ri numri i lokaliteteve arkeologjike është 1240 ne kete krahine .me pushtimi nga SHBA ne vitin 2003. dhe rënia e Sadam Huseinit, kerkimet arkeologjike janë larg nga të qenit prioritetet e qeverisë, pavarësisht nga 12 000 vende në vend. në vitin 2006. dhe 2007, Iraku u shkatërrua në luftimet sektare në të cilën ishin të vdekur dhjetëra mijëra. Që atëherë zvogëlojë intensitetin e luftimeve të mprehtë, por tensionet janë ende të larta, por të vdekurit janë më të shumte

----------


## Prometeu2

Dihet boterisht se trashegimia materiale e gjetur ne luginen e lumenjeve Tiger dhe Eufrat eshte nder me te pasurat ne bote. Biblioteka si ajo e Asurbanipalit te sumereve jane nder me te vjetrat qe jane gjetur ndonjehere. Shpresoj qe kjo zone te qetesohet sa i perket konflikteve dhe t'iu lejoje arkeologeve te punojne dhe te gjejne artefakte te cmuara per gjithe njerezimin.

----------


## Pa_doreza2

> Dihet boterisht se trashegimia materiale e gjetur ne luginen e lumenjeve Tiger dhe Eufrat eshte nder me te pasurat ne bote. Biblioteka si ajo e Asurbanipalit te sumereve jane nder me te vjetrat qe jane gjetur ndonjehere. Shpresoj qe kjo zone te qetesohet sa i perket konflikteve dhe t'iu lejoje arkeologeve te punojne dhe te gjejne artefakte te cmuara per gjithe njerezimin.


Une pajtohem  me ty, por nese aktivizohen Arkeologet, Amerikan, dhe Anglez, me kohe, sepse ne ket trashegimi matriale, do te zbulohen shume gjera, qe do te bine ndesh me Kur'anin !! Dhe eshte shume rrezik se ket pasuri do te shkatrrojne ISLAMIKET para se te zbulohet e tera !!

----------


## MaDaBeR

Ndersa une mendoj qe arkeologet Amerikan edhe mund te jene te pranueshem, ndersa Anglezet mund te gjejne atje gjera qe bien ndesh me komplet Biblen dhe gjith fene Katolike dhe kjo pasuri do shkaterrohej. 

Zona e Iranit dhe Irakut, perkatesisht Persia dhe Babilonia e koheve te lashta, jane zona ku ka prova e fakte arkeologjike te pafundme te se shkuares se njerezimit. Shpresoj qe ne keto zona te behen zbulime qe do te hapnin mendjen njerezore. Ne Irak kane filluar levizin disa gjera, ndersa Irani, qe mendoj se eshte vendi me i paeksploruar arkeologjikisht, duhet akoma shume pune e mund qe te eksplorohet. Mendoj se ne Iran ka shume shume shume materiale qe mund te vene ne pikepyetje te madhe shume çeshtje fetare e politike qe jane te hapura ne ditet e sotme.

----------


## fegi

Zbulohet-nje-pllake-cilindrike-ne-mesopotami-e-vitit-3300-p-e-s-me-sfond-dinozauret-befasohen-arkeologet/

Tashmë është bërë e ditur dhe është pranuar shkencërisht ekzistenca e Dinozaurëve, edhe pse vite më parë kjo çështje konsiderohej si një sajesë, apo fantazi e pabazë.

Por, le ti hedhim një sy zbulimit të mëposhtëm.

Një pllakë cilindrike, apo thënë dhe ndryshe një vulë cilindrike, u zbulua në Mesopotami, gjatë një ekspedite që po kryente gërmime në një zonë të Mesopotamisë, në vitin 1969. Sipas arkeologëve, krijimi i saj daton në 3300 p.e.s.
Por, ajo çka dallon dhe është e veçantë në këtë pllakë cilindrike, është objekti që ajo pasqyron!
Në të janë pasqyruar Dinozaurë me një ngjashmëri perfekte me ata të cilët arkeologët, paleontologët dhe shkencëtarët kanë krijuar miniaturat e Dinozaurëve sipas fantazisë së tyre, duke e kombinuar atë me fosilet e dinozaurëve.

E vetmja diferencë midis kombinimeve është se dinozaurët e pllakës kanë vesh, ndërsa miniaturat e sotme jo.

Shkencëtarët thonë se dhe ata vetë nuk e dinë nëse Saurapods kishin vesh ashtu siç i pasqyron pllaka, meqë veshët përbëhen nga kërce dhe deri më sot nuk ka mbizotëruar asnjë. Ndoshta dinozaurët saurapoda mund të kishin vesh, ashtu siç dhe tregon pllaka, pasi kërcet nuk mbijetojnë ashtu siç kocka, pohojnë ndër të tjerash hulumtuesit./albobserver.com/
Imazhet E Bashkangjitura

----------


## loni-loni

Iraku asht toka e filleses qyteterimit boteror,,,,,,,,,aty "fshihet" misteri i njerezimit

----------


## fegi II

Eshte gjetur qytet i humbur i Profetit Ibrahim?

 Qyteti daton  me teper se  4000 vjet më parë dhe i takon periudhës në të cilën jetoi Profeti  Ibrahimi
Gjatë gërmimeve në qytetin e lashtë  Ur, që ndodhet në afërsi të qytetit irakian Nasiriya, arkeologu anglez ka gjetur mbetjet e një kompleksi të madh.
Besohet se Profeti Ibrahim ka lindur në qytetin  Ur, ish-kryeqyteti i civilizimit sumerian, e cila ka  zgjatur 4500 vjet. Është pohuar se komplekse, i cili u zbulua gjatë gërmimeve nga ekipi hulumtus  me vite ka bëra në këtë zonë, që daton më 4000 vjet më parë dhe i takon periudhës në të cilën Profet  Ibrahimin jetoi, gërmimet arkeologjike ne ate vende  me  një sipërfaqe me madhësi afërsisht sa nje   fushe futbolli.
Kreu i ekipit arkeologjik nga Universiteti i Mançesterit, Stuart Campbell tha se shumë rrallë shoh ndërtesa komplekse, të cilat datojnë që nga periudha e viteve 2000 pes, dhe se ky zbulim mund të japë një shumë mjaft e informacionit nga ajo periudhë.

----------


## fegi II

http://imageshack.dk/?img=221407611794.jpg

U zbulua!  skeleti rreth6,500 vjeçar i 'Noas' i gjetur në bodrumin e muzeut!
Ai jetoi pas përmbytjes së madhe sipas kërkimeve arkeologjike  ngjarja  ka ndodhur në qytetin sumerian të Urit, në rajonini e soteme te Irakut, ku u gjet skeleti.
Shkencëtarët e Muzeut Penn në Filadelfia kan qenë  duke mbajtur në një bodrum skeletin, 6500 mijë vjete , raporton LiveScience .
Ai  qëndronte në bodrum plot 85 vjete, ai ishte në një kuti prej druri, pa numër, pa identifikim. 
Eshtrat u gjetën në mes të viteve 1929 dhe 1930 në rajonin e soteme te Irakut. Ai u gjet nga arkeologu LEONARD Woolley.
Fjala  është në lidhje me, vlerësimine e muzeut, skeleti i pesëdhjetvjeqarit  , të lartë 173,gjer 178 centimetra. Arkeologët e muzeut Penn skeletin e kane quajtur  te "Noa", sepse ata besojnë se ai ka jetuar pas përmbytjes së madhe sipase kerkimeve arkeologjike që kanë ndodhur në qytetin sumerian të Ur, në atë që  tani është në Irak, ku u gjet skeleti.

----------


## fegi II

Sensacionale  Zbulim Arkeologjik Ne Irak
Një pallat 3400-vjeçar u gjet në shtratin e lumit të Madh, dhe kompleksi ishte pjesë e një mbretërie antike
Arkeologët gjermanë dhe kurdë kanë zbuluar, falë te një thatësire, një pallat 3400-vjeçar në pellgun e lumit  Tigris, njoftoi Universiteti gjerman.
Kompleksi, që përfshin të paktën dy mijë metra katrorë, ishte pjesë e mbretërisë së Mitanit, shtetit të lashtë që sundonte Sirinë dhe Anadollin e sotëm, ka zbuluar Universiteti i Tuebingenit.
Arkeologët zbuluan pallatin ne  vjeshtën e kaluar dhe më pas u deshën vetëm tre javë për ta eksploruar para se niveli i ujit të lumit të ngrihej përsëri.
"Ne u gërmuam aq shpejt sa mundëm," tha Ivana Puljiz nga universiteti. Kur u ngrit niveli i ujit, ndërtesa u zhduk përsëri.
Muret e pallatit janë të larta deri në dy metra, dhe arkeologët kanë gjetur murale me ngjyre në të kuqe dhe blu mbi to.
Ishte një "ndjesi arkeologjike", theksoi Puljiz, duke shpjeguar se piktura të tilla ishin të rralla.
Dhjetë dorëshkrime në një letër në formë pykë (kuneiform)u gjetën gjithashtu brenda kompleksit.Njëri prej tyre shprehet se pallati dikur ishte pjesë e qytetit të vjetër të Zachikut.Kompleksi ndodhet në Rajonin Autonome Kurde në Irakun verior.
Arkeologu kurd Hassan Ahmed Kasim beson se është një nga gjetjet            më të mëdha në kete rajon në dekadat e fundit.

----------


## fegi II

Një mbishkrim i mbretit të fundit babilonas të zbuluar në Arabinë Saudite
Në krye të mbishkrimit të mbretit të fundit të Babilonisë  ka gravura me Nabonidusin dhe katër simbole
Një mbishkrim 2.550 vjeçar, i shkruar në emër të mbretit të fundit të Babilonisë, Nabonidus, u zbulua në një shkëmb bazalt në veri të Arabisë Saudite, njoftoi Komisioni për Turizmin dhe Trashëgiminë Kombëtare të atij vendi.
Gdhendja në krye të mbishkrimit tregon se mbreti Nabonidus mban një skeptër, si dhe katër piktura të tjera, duke përfshirë një lule, një gjarpër dhe një përshkrim të hënës.
Këto imazhe besohet të kenë rëndësi fetare, raporton Live Science.
Nën gravurat janë rreth 26 linja shkrime kuneiforme, të cilat aktualisht po deshifrohen nga ekspertët.I
Eshtë, te theksohet në njoftim, mbishkrimi më i gjatë në një letër kuneiforme të gjetur ndonjëherë në Arabinë Saudite.
Mbishkrimi u gjet në Al Hayt në rajonin e Hail, ku ka vende të shumta antike, duke përfshirë mbetjet e fortesave, artit prej guri dhe instalimeve hidraulike.
Mbreti Nabonidus sundoi nga 555 deri në 539 para Krishtit.

Perandoria Babilonase shtrihej nga Gjiri Persik deri në Detin Mesdhe dhe Nabonidusi pushtoi një pjesë të Arabisë Saudite të sotme në fillim të mbretërimit të tij dhe vazhdoi të jetonte në qytetin Tajme, ku qëndroi deri në 543 para eres son.
Pse ai vendosi të jetonte në Arabinë Saudite të sotme për një kohë të gjatë është një çështje debati midis historianëve dhe disa ekspertë besojnë se arsyeja e mundshme janë konfliktet me priftërinjtë babilonas.
Në fund të mbretërimit të Nabonidit, Perandoria Babilonase u sulmua nga Perandoria Persiane, e udhëhequr nga Mbreti Kir.Persianët e Mëdhenj pushtuan Babiloninë në 539 pes, dhe Perandoria Babilonase u shemb.Fati i Nabonidus pas shembjes është i panjohur. 

https://www.livescience.com/longest-...di-arabia.html

----------


## fegi II

A e njihnin babilonasit gjeometrinë para Pitagorës? 
Analiza e fundit e një pllake argjilore të lashtë babilonase ka inkurajuar historianët të mendojnë për një histori të re të matematikës. 
Përfundimi i hulumtimit të matematikanit australian Daniel F. Mansfield, i botuar në një revistë shkencore, shpjegon përmbajtjen e mbishkrimit në një pllakë balte të datuar në periudhën nga 3,600 deri në 3,800 vjet më parë, raporton "Smithsonian Magazine".Kjo është më shumë se një mijë vjet para lindjes së Pithagoras.
Ky zbulim është domethënës sepse lokalizon zbatimin e gjeometrisë në kohë për më shumë se tre mijë vjet në të kaluarën, duke e bërë atë shumë më të lashtë sesa besohej deri më sot.Pllaka prej argjile, e gjetur në Irak në vitin 1894. Ajo është shembulli i vetëm i njohur i një dokumenti kadastral nga periudha e lashtë babilonase. Ajo tregon detajet gjeometrike të një fushe që u nda pas shitjes së një pjese të saj, shpjegon Mansfield.

Pllakat mund të jenë dëshmi se babilonasit e përdorën këtë lloj matematike, përkatësisht para Pitagorës dhe teoremës së tij nga shekulli i 6 -të para.eres son.

Pllakat prej balte të gjetura kanë origjinën rreth 3,700 para Krishtit dhe janë dëshmi se babilonasit përdorën gjeometrinë për të matur sipërfaqet e tokës.
Pllakat babilonase që japin një pasqyrë krejtësisht të re në historinë e matematikës do të ekspozohen në Muzeun e Arkeologjisë në Stamboll.

----------


## fegi II

Figura e Babilonisë: vizatimi më i vjetër i një fantazme që gjendet në kasafortën e Muzeut Britanik
Një pllakë 3.500-vjeçare imazhi e një 'fantazme të mjerë mashkullore' heq dorë nga sekreti i saj

Vizatimi më i vjetër i një fantazme në botë u zbulua në qemerët e errët të Muzeut Britanik.
Një frymë e vetmuar me mjekër që po çohet në jetën e përtejme dhe lumturinë e përhershme nga një i dashur, është identifikuar në një pllakë të lashtë argjile babilonase të krijuar rreth 3.500 vjet më parë.

Tabela është pjesë e një udhëzuesi për të dëbuar shpirtrat e padëshiruar duke iu drejtuar malarës së veçantë dhe sëmundjet që ato sjellin në botën e të gjallëve - në këtë rast, fantazma po kërkonte dëshpërimisht një tjetër.Ai tregohet duke ecur me krahët e shtrirë, kyçet e tij të lidhura nga një litar i mbajtur nga femra, ndërsa një tekst shoqërues detajon një ritual që do t'i dërgonte të lumtur në botën e nëndheshme.
Dr Irving Finkel, kurator i departamentit të Lindjes së Mesme në Muzeun Britanik, tha se "objekti absolutisht spektakolar nga antikiteti" ishte neglizhuar deri tani.
"Padyshim që është një fantazmë mashkull dhe ai është i mjerë.
"Është padyshim një fantazmë mashkullore dhe ai është i mjerë. Mund të imagjinosh se një fantazmë e gjatë, e hollë dhe me mjekër e varur në shtëpi, u fut në nervat e njerëzve. Analiza përfundimtare ishte se ajo që i duhej kësaj fantazme ishte një dashnor," tha ai.

https://www.theguardian.com/culture/...h-museum-vault

----------


## fegi II

Një qytet 3400-vjeçar del nga lumi Tigër
Thatësira zbulon qendrën urbane të Perandorisë Mittane
Një ekip arkeologësh gjermanë e kurdë kanë zbuluar një qytet 3400-vjeçar të epokës së Perandorisë Mittani që dikur ndodhej në lumin Tigris. Vendbanimi doli nga ujrat e rezervuarit të Mosulit në fillim të këtij viti, ndërsa niveli i ujit ra me shpejtësi për shkak të thatësirës ekstreme në Irak. Qyteti i gjerë me një pallat dhe disa ndërtesa të mëdha mund të jetë Zakhiku i lashtë - besohet të ketë qenë një qendër e rëndësishme në Perandorinë Mittani (rreth viteve 1550-1350 p. e.s.).
Brenda një kohe të shkurtër, kërkuesit arritën të hartografonin kryesisht qytetin. Përveç një pallati, i cili tashmë ishte dokumentuar gjatë një fushate të shkurtër në vitin 2018, disa ndërtesa të tjera të mëdha u zbuluan – një fortifikim masiv me mure dhe kulla, një ndërtesë monumentale, shumëkatëshe dhe një kompleks industrial. Kompleksi i gjerë urban daton në kohën e Perandorisë së Mittanit (rreth 1550-1350 pp. e.s.), e cila kontrollonte pjesë të mëdha të Mesopotamisë veriore dhe Sirisë.

Për shkak të ndryshimeve klimatike e cila ndikoi në sistemet e lumenjve në Irak, është zbuluar një sekret tremijëvjeçar.
Jemi dëshmitarë se ndryshimet klimatike po ndikojnë në mjedisin tonë në mënyra të ndryshme.
Vetëm një gjetje e tillë "lundroi" në brigjet e lumit të qytetit të Mosulit, i cili pompon rezervuarin e tij të ujit në përpjekje për të shpëtuar të korrat për shkak të thatësirave të gjata në Irak.
Atlantida e Irakut
Në mes të kësaj krize, u shfaqën rrënojat e një qyteti antik që ishte zhytur në ujë për shekuj.
Megjithatë, kjo nuk është hera e parë që qyteti ngrihet nga ujërat si Atlantida e humbur.
Vendi arkeologjik u quajt Kemun dhe rrënojat e tij përbëhen nga një pallat dhe disa ndërtesa të tjera të mëdha. Shkencëtarët e datojnë gjetjen në epokën e bronzit, pra rreth 3400 vjet më parë. 

Sipas pretendimeve të tyre, ky zbulim mund të jetë qyteti antik i Zakhikut.
Sipas burimeve historike, kjo qendër dikur e ndezur e Perandorisë Mitani, lulëzoi në brigjet e lumit Tigër midis viteve 1550 dhe 1350 para.e.re-   Afër pallatit, i cili u zbulua në vitin 2018, studiuesit gjetën disa struktura të tjera interesante që përfshijnë një kështjellë të madhe me një mur dhe kulla, një kompleks industrial dhe një ndërtesë të stërmadhe shumëkatëshe nga periudha e Perandorisë Mitani.Shkencëtarët theksojnë rëndësinë e ndërtesës së magazinës, e cila strehon sasi të mëdha mallrash që me shumë gjasa janë sjellë nga i gjithë rajoni. Muret, sipas pretendimeve të tyre dhe sipas rrethanave, janë të ruajtura jashtëzakonisht mirë.Megjithatë, arkeologët ia atribuojnë ruajtjes rënies së papritur të qytetit, e cila ndodhi në vitin 1350 para e.sone, gjatë një tërmeti shkatërrues.
Befasues është fakti se në qytet janë gjetur disa enë qeramike me mbi 100 pllaka argjile të papjekura të shkruara në shkrimin kuneiform, të cilat datojnë në periudhën pas tërmetit.Arkeologët shpresojnë se këto të dhëna mund të përmbajnë disa informacione se kush ka jetuar në qytet, apo ndoshta edhe për tërmetin që çoi në shembjen e tij.
- Vendi arkeologjik i Kemunit në zonën e tharë të në zonën e rezervuarit të boshatisur të Mosulit.
- Ndërtesat e mëdha të gërmuara nga periudha Mitane u matën dhe u dokumentuan arkeologjikisht
-Arkeologët dhe punëtorët gërmojnë muret e një ndërtese të madhe në qytetin e lashtë, që interpretohet si një depo nga koha e Perandorisë 
- Muret e ndërtesës së magazinës së epokës Mitane janë pjesërisht të ruajtura dhe disa metra të larta
- Enët e qeramikës, në të cilat u magazinuan pllakat e barërave, qëndrojnë në cepin e dhomës nga periudha e Mesme-Auster (rreth viteve 1350-1100 p. e.s.)
Pamje e njërës prej enëve prej balte të veshura me qeramikë, duke përfshirë një pllakë që është ende në zarfin origjinal prej balte

----------


## fegi II

Në rrëzë të malit shtrihej një qytet i humbur për dy mijëvjeçarë:

Arkeologët pretendojnë se kanë prova që tregojnë se kujt i përkiste
Arkeologët besojnë se ata kanë zbuluar qytetin e humbur prej kohësh të Natounit në Irakun e sotëm, bazuar në zbulimin e një relievi shkëmbor që përshkruan mbretin e Perandorisë Parthiane.
Kalaja e njohur edhe si Rabana-Merkuli ishte pjesë e mbretërisë parthiane në periudhën nga viti 247 p.e.s. deri në vitin 224 pas e. re... Përgjatë historisë, është shënuar se parthinët ishin armiq të Perandorisë Romake dhe zhvilluan disa luftëra kundër tyre për më shumë se 250 vjet.

Një ekip ndërkombëtar arkeologësh njoftoi se relievi që përshkruan sundimtarin e Mbretërisë Adiaben - që i përkiste Perandorisë Parthiane - ndodhet në hyrje të vendbanimit që ndodhet rrëzë malit Piramagruna.
Autori i studimit dhe arkeologu nga Universiteti i Heidelbergut, Michael Braun, njoftoi se ekipi arriti në përfundimin bazuar në veshjen e figurës së gdhendur në shkëmb.Një informacion interesant është vendi ku është gdhendur relievi - hyrja në vendbanim, që flet për një lloj propagande politike që thekson qartë se kujt i përket objekti.
Monedha e këtij zbulimi, dëshmia e vetme e ekzistencës së Natounit ishin monedhat e datuara në shekullin I pas e re.
Për më tepër, identifikimi i kalasë si një vend Adiabene do të thotë se mund të jetë qyteti i humbur i Natounia, i cili njihet vetëm nga monedhat që ka prerë. Përputhet me përshkrimin e qytetit si një kështjellë pranë lumit Zab i Poshtëm. 7/10
Supozohet se ai kishte një rëndësi të caktuar fetare, sepse aty pranë u zbulua edhe një altar më i vogël i gdhendur në gur, i cili ndoshta kishte për qëllim ndezjen e zjarrit, i cili, sipas studiuesve, lidhet me një vend të shenjtë që ka shumë të ngjarë dikur të ishte kushtuar. për perëndeshën iraniane të ujit Anahita.

- Këto imazhe tregojnë (A) reliev në Shkëmbin Merquly; (B) reliev i shkëmbit raban; dhe (C) një statujë nga Hatra mbreti 'tlw/Attalosa e Adiabenas

----------

